# Tel Aviv nightlife



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Brightonboi said:


> Im not being funny but the clubs in Tel Aviv look terrible small dirty and over crowded and i bet the music is bad too as i dont see many big names out there ! A club should look and sound like this http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=B0axtjifSTI&feature=related


dirty?? :lol: hno:
tel aviv clubs are amazing!!:banana:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Brightonboi said:


> Im not being funny but the clubs in Tel Aviv look terrible small dirty and over crowded and i bet the music is bad too as i dont see many big names out there ! A club should look and sound like this http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=B0axtjifSTI&feature=related


have u been once in Tel Aviv at all?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

French tourists visit Tel Aviv club TLV with our best DJ Offer Nissim!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Although i love this thread, i must say i am very disappointed by the one sideness of things! 

Nightlife does not only include nightclubs!

Why can't you show other activities as well? like eating out, cinemas, bowling, coffee places, theatres, shopping,etc


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

for u


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

street party


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

]
not really NIGHTlife but..


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

wth!this girls are so cute and hot


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

lol why are u so surprised?


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

^^do u have any woman friend?

if u have,now u r my friend


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

umm, sure why not 

check out this threat- Israeli girls http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=499107


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Zohar you should work for the Tel Aviv tourism board. Everywhere I look on this site I run into another Tel Aviv thread started by you about gays and/or nightlife.

What are you trying to prove? I think Tel Aviv already has a fun reputation. Are you afraid people think Tel Aviv is boring? 

Most cities have gays and nightclubs and attractive young adults. I don't see the big deal. I could take pics of attractive people in any city and make it look like a really happening place.

It's kinda like Minato Ku with his obsession with proving Paris has diversity and graffiti. LOL!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no one urged u to enter here!


----------



## eSop (Jul 1, 2007)

what is amazing in this clubs? hordes of people, electronic music and no style.
where in Tel Aviv are small, stylish clubs with their own history?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^everyone has his style
I like big clubs!


----------



## 91more (Dec 22, 2008)

minority or poles abroad which have to be open minded due to differences they face in different countries


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

hmmm ok thanx


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

soon new pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv, Israel - made it to the world's top 10 party cities!!!

http://www.smh.com.au/travel/the-worlds-top-10-party-towns-20091118-im4q.html

Tel Aviv - 10th 

There are two photos of Tel Aviv in the gallery (1st and 11th).
http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/...arty-towns/20091118-im5h.html?selectedImage=0

it also made it to the world's best party cities of Forbes traveler  

http://www.forbestraveler.com/adventure/party-cities-story.html


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Brightonboi said:


> Im not being funny but the clubs in Tel Aviv look terrible small dirty and over crowded and i bet the music is bad too as i dont see many big names out there ! A club should look and sound like this http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=B0axtjifSTI&feature=related


Even if all that were true (which it's not), the people are what make the nightlife exciting, not the venues themselves. And considering how fun-loving, open-minded, friendly, and amicable most Tel Avivis are (not to mention the fact that the average Tel Avivi is quite attractive), our nightlife can hold its own against that of any other city in the world.

I doubt you've been to Tel Aviv--- because the energy and vibrancy of this city is electric. Many people who've been here will tell you that the city feels much bigger than it actually is in large measure because of the livelieness of its people.


----------

